# civilian friends vs. cop friends



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought you guys could relate to this. I thought it was pretty funny.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Tell you not to do something stupid when drunk
COP FRIENDS: Will post 360 degree security so you dont get caught

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Call your parents Mr. and Mrs
COP FRIENDS: Call your parents drunk as hell and tell them about the fat chick you tried to pick up

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Hope the night out drinking goes smoothly, and hope that no one is late for the ride home.
COP FRIENDS: Know some wild shit will happen, and set up rally points and an E & E route.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Bail you out of jail and tell you what you did was wrong.
COP FRIENDS: Will be sitting next to you saying, Damn...we fucked up...but hey, that shit was fun as fuck!"

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Cry with you.
COP FRIENDS: laugh at you and tell you to put some vagasil on your pussy.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Borrow your stuff for a few days then give it back.
COP FRIENDS: Steal each other ' s stuff so often nobody remembers who bought it in the first place.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Are happy that someone picked up a one night stand and leave them alone.
COP FRIENDS: Will Low Crawl naked into the room with a camera and hope for the tag team.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Know a few things about you.
COP FRIENDS: Could write a book with direct quotes from you.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will leave you behind if that ' s what the crowd is doing.
COP FRIENDS: Will kick the whole crowds ass that left you.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Would knock on your door.
COP FRIENDS: Walk right in and say, "I'm home!"

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will try and talk to the bouncer when you get tossed out of the bar.
COP FRIENDS: Will man up and go after the bouncer for touching you on the way out.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will wish you had enough money to go out that night, and are sorry you couldn't come.
COP FRIENDS: Will share their last dollar with you, drag you along, and try to steal free drinks all night

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will take your drink away when they think you've had enough.
COP FRIENDS: Will look at you stumbling all over the place and say, "Bitch, you better drink the rest of that shit, you know we don't waste..That's alcohol abuse!!!"

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Want the money they loaned you back next week.
COP FRIENDS: Can't begin to remember who owes who money after taking care of each other for so long.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will say "I can't handle Tequila anymore".
COP FRIENDS: Will say "okay just one more" and then 2 minutes later okay just one more".

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will talk shit to the person who talks shit about you.
COP FRIENDS: Will knock them the fuck out!!

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will tell you "They'd take a bullet for you."
COP FRIENDS: Will actually take a bullet for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

please KYS........


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> I thought you guys could relate to this. I thought it was pretty funny.


Why would you think we'd relate to something that has been posted on every chat board, message board and myspace page in existance? The only thing you did was change the words "Close Friends" to "Civilian Friends" and "Best Friends" to "Cop Friends". This looks like the same sort of post I'd expect from my neighbors ten year old.

ESAD, DigJiz, ESAD.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, I may not be full time. But, Ive worked for a PD for a while, Ive been through a (hack) academy... I have more cop than non-cop friends.

I cant associate with a single one of these....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> COP FRIENDS: laugh at you and tell you to put some vagasil on your pussy.


Isn't that what Vagisil is for?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry, kid, have to agree with everyone else on this one....none of these are applicable, or even familiar.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MassCops Idiot!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Isn't that what Vagisil is for?


"Vagi-Clean - for that full-on fallopian fungus..."
Hank Evans.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> "Vagi-Clean - for that full-on fallopian fungus..."
> Hank Evans.


:L:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2006)

I found it kinda ridiculous, but still funny. I had some doubts whether or not this was real or some BS someone made up, considering the one's about getting locked up and going after the bouncer. But I'm glad you guys let me know how much BS this is, seriously. And this was posted on another site by a PO and I don't doubt JoninNH one bit because of it.


----------



## dmmkmq (May 11, 2006)

such bullshit, this is what a pretend cop wants to believe.


----------

